#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-09
<newbie> opa, buenas tardes gente!!
<Guest59771> alguno de uds utiliza vmware player sobre ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-11
<gvaldenegro> Hola buenas noches, alguien que pueda ayudarme con un pequeño problemilla que tengo en Mysql server?
<gvaldenegro> mysql perdon
<gvaldenegro> :P
<PabloRubianes> hola gvaldenegro no tengo mucha idea pero que problema tenes?
<gvaldenegro> esque no me deja coenctar
<gvaldenegro> y no recuerdo como hacerlo bien
<gvaldenegro> mira
<gvaldenegro> en serverhostname: localhost
<gvaldenegro> username: gonzalo
<gvaldenegro> contraseña: (mi contraseña)ç
<gvaldenegro> no se que mas po
<gvaldenegro> le pongo conectar
<gvaldenegro> y me da este error
<gvaldenegro> Could not connect to host 'localhost'.
<gvaldenegro> MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<gvaldenegro> Access denied for user 'gonzalo'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<gvaldenegro> Click the 'Ping' button to see if there is a networking problem.
<PabloRubianes> tenes que poner "mysql 'User' 'password'"
<PabloRubianes> asi acabo de entrar
<PabloRubianes> en el terminal
<PabloRubianes> y despues creo que era "use 'Database'"
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui espero que te sirva de algo
<Thedemon666> Hola
<Thedemon666> tengo un error que ubuntu no me inicia se queda con un error en la pantalla que dice: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-12
<EduardoR> hola, hay gente?
<EduardoR> sudo wake -all
<Triviox> Buenas a todos =)
<zen_monkey> noches...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-13
<EduardoR> aqui?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-05
<magu42> que hacelga
<EduardoR> yep
<magu42> :)
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> volví
<EduardoR> probando lubuntu 12.04
<magu42> ubuntu 11.10 me tuvo toda la semana sin internet  
<EduardoR> en una Acer One de 8GB de disco
<magu42> se murio el NM 
<magu42> y no me pude conectar 
<EduardoR> es lo que tiene el software libre
<magu42> lubuntu +1
<EduardoR> y ubuntu 12.04 64b en la magayanes 
<EduardoR> llanes
<magu42> y no lo pude arreglar , y me fui pa fuera sin un buen cd de 10.04 
<magu42> que bolu
<magu42> 10.04 +1
<EduardoR> si me pasa eso, me vuelvo
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> yo con un 3G aguante una semana
<magu42> jaja?
<magu42> como andas EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> en la paloma sin internet mas ed una semana no aguanto
<EduardoR> todo bien
<magu42> por suerte volvi ahora !!!
<EduardoR> probando el parted magic para dejar contento a maceiras
<magu42> si ya lei   jajaja
<magu42> me estaba poniendo al dia
<magu42> ta bueno el parted
<magu42> lo meti en un pen de 256 mb y ahi se queda fijo
<EduardoR> me lo confundía con otro 
<EduardoR> si, lo mismo en uno de 512 qu ehoy no sirve para mas nada
<EduardoR> creo que tengo un mp3 de 256.. pero son enormes
<magu42> en el de 256 entra justo y andaba tirado por ahi  :-)
<EduardoR> y requiere pila
<magu42> ahhh  los primeros !!  
<EduardoR> la cosa que me puse a pasar particiones de aqui para allá
<EduardoR> y ese clonezilla es mas nuevo
<EduardoR> se nota que arregla el grub2 luego de tocar algo
<magu42> tenia razon lorenzo, es muy buena herramienta , que no debe faltar en el bolsillo de cualquier geek 
<EduardoR> yo usaba el gparted del ubuntu
<magu42> yo igual
<EduardoR> pero este es mas moderno
<magu42> pero ahora
<magu42> parted magic
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> además luego de clonar, hay que entrar a arreglar el fstab
<EduardoR> pero de la partición clonada
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ se confirmó bellas artes?
<EduardoR> asi que puedo montar y editar!
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> no, llegamos tarde
<magu42> ehhhhhh!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> hay que esperar a la próxima en 15 días
<magu42> la proxima que?
<EduardoR> por un día
<EduardoR> la proxima reunión del consejo
<magu42> ahhh  uhhhh
<magu42> que mal
<EduardoR> además la carta era para Martí, y la entregaron en 18 de julio
<magu42> estamos bien de tiempo pero cuanto antes sepamos lugar mejor
<magu42> ahh  ok
<EduardoR> asi que cuando la llevaron era tarde
<EduardoR> igual jodí para que lo comentaran y lo incluyeran en la próxima
<EduardoR> no se si me dieron bola
<magu42> la proxima reunión es tipo el 20?
<magu42> aprox
<EduardoR> la burocracia en eso es así
<magu42> si ,ya sabemos
<EduardoR> como el 17
<magu42> bien
<magu42> atento lalo!!!
<magu42> ya me puse para el martes  http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_6_3_2012#asistentes
<magu42> no falto más
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> hay que ponerse con lo de los llamados a charlas y auspiciantes
<magu42> que porqueria es ese fomato wiki  
<magu42> quien estaba asignado a eso?
<EduardoR> yo?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> no sep
<EduardoR> los naranjosos son muy 9.04
<magu42> yo estoy en infraestuctura con mpas
<EduardoR> tengo la cuenta de cpanel
<EduardoR> pero no entiendo lo que quiere shamiel
<magu42> yo no entiendo a shamiel 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> shamiel+1
<EduardoR> en principio habría que modernizar la plantilla
<EduardoR> es un asco
<EduardoR> vistes los banner que hice en el grupo de FB
<magu42> sip
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> habría que hacer uno mas finito y subirlo a esa wiki
<magu42> hay que bombardear en fb todo el dia hasta el 28
<magu42> hay 575  ahi
<EduardoR> volviendo a ubuntu, que te parece poner la Global Jam en 15 días?
<magu42> no tengo problemas 
<magu42> cualquier dia 
<magu42> se nos pasó
<EduardoR> en venezuela pusieron esa fecha
<magu42> si , te leí
<EduardoR> por "problemas estratégicos"
<EduardoR> jijiji
<EduardoR> otros que se olvidaron
<magu42> la hacemos el mismo dia y queda como que es ese dia 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> que boludos somos en verano!!!
<EduardoR> animamos a que meneses mueva  colombia y nos siga
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> si , D+
<magu42> sergio suma siempre
<EduardoR> global jam en español
<magu42> + bien ,  in spanish
<EduardoR> el TeamViewer no anda en 12.04 :(
<magu42> el12.04  me volvio loco  jaja
<magu42> y el 11.10 me dejo a pata toda la semana en la paloma 
<magu42> 10.04 +1
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> dejate de HUD, me quedo con 10.10
<magu42> LTS en LTS
<magu42> lo demas son medio betas , como comenté en FB
<EduardoR> probé el Cinnamon
<magu42> y aguantoç
<EduardoR> no es igual, pero encara
<magu42> lo estuve viendo , parece bueno
<magu42> perdón por las 
<magu42> ç
<EduardoR> el estado del tiempo no me apareció
<magu42> teclado nuevo
<magu42> el enter corrido  jajajajajaja
<EduardoR> yo odio el Ctrl cuando no está en la esquina
<EduardoR> como en la MG2
<magu42> este está ahi al menos
<EduardoR> y otros notebook
<magu42> la mg2 de mi hija me vuelve loco 
<magu42> le erro siempre al control 
<EduardoR> y el tilde del LAT?
<magu42> donde está?
<EduardoR> yo quise usarlo así igual y en la reunión última de flison me gastaron
<magu42> si no está a la der de la ñ , no existe jaja
<EduardoR> es latinoamericano
<EduardoR> por eso está arriba de esa
<magu42> puffff
<magu42> paso
<EduardoR> defendí que a veces hay que probarlo
<EduardoR> pero no hay caso, luego en el teclado de casa escribía mal
<magu42> compro teclado con ñ y tilde a la derecha , sino no compro
<magu42> tengo ahora un eurocase tipo  notebook
<EduardoR> es que la "memoria muscular" no la saben aprovechar
<magu42> chiquito
<EduardoR> un slim?
<magu42> me está volviendo loco pero está buenisimo
<magu42> no es slim
<magu42> pero tiene teclas igual al note
<magu42> bajitas
<EduardoR> modelo?
<magu42> y mis manotas salen para afuera  jajaj
<EduardoR> jeje
<magu42> para que lo doy vuelta
<magu42> euk10-R510
<magu42> eukb10-R510
<magu42> deje los lentes en el auto  jaja
<magu42> eukb10-R510 combo
<magu42> pucha!!
<magu42> eukb-R510 combo
<magu42> que lo tiró no veo un caramelo!!
<EduardoR> si, ese
<EduardoR> Coral?
<EduardoR> http://www.eurocase.com/eukb_r510
<magu42> que grande google !!
<magu42> ese mismo
<magu42> me sobra mesa y me sobran dedotes ahora
<EduardoR> jeje
<EduardoR> me da miedito ese extensol de usb
<magu42> y el mouse me viene al pelo para el note , odio los touchpads 
<EduardoR> extensor
<magu42> ese extensor va a durar hasta que le cambie el cable  jaja
<magu42> o sea unos dias
<magu42> me da pinta de kk 
<magu42> que se corta solo
<EduardoR> lo de la página web, rubianes no me respondió nada
<EduardoR> no entendí lo que me pidió
<EduardoR> el FTP tenía
<magu42> por lo que lei . no 
<magu42> no le entendí esa parte
<magu42> ya recontestará  jeje
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ como andas leonardo ?
<EduardoR> yo no me puse más tampoco, pero es un toque terminarlo
<magu42> habría que
<somosbarrigas> Sí
<magu42> jeje
<somosbarrigas> Leo Rod para los facebookeros
<EduardoR> opa!
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ justo vos que sos bien flaco !!
<somosbarrigas> jaj
 * magu42 envidioso
<somosbarrigas> es por uan canción de la tabare que me gustaba muchom de adolescente
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ y la tablet?
<magu42> en que quedó?
<somosbarrigas> se vende
<magu42> jajaja
<somosbarrigas> compro wacom
<magu42> mejor  wacom
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> que raro genius che !!
<magu42> mala onda con linux
<somosbarrigas> son unos giles, ellos se lo pierden, los usuarios de linux son los mejores usuarios de internet
<magu42> y pagan 
<magu42> los de win no saben lo que es eso , de pagar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ mañana reunion con ubuconla ?
<somosbarrigas> che, tema flisol
<EduardoR> y porqué no lo avisan en la lista ubuntu-uy?
<somosbarrigas> me ofrezco, aunque sea para acarrear sillas
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ +1
<magu42> hay mucho para hacer
<EduardoR> yo creo que no voy
<somosbarrigas> !
<EduardoR> prefiero representar Ubuntu en EduJam 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo lei en algun lado pero hace dos horas que estoy leyengo email , ya no sé donde lo lei
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ a donde no vas?
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ coincide al final , la fecha?
<EduardoR> prefiero mul veces EduJam mundial aqui en Uruguay a UbuCon en BsAs
<EduardoR> mil*
<EduardoR> el año pasado me lo perdí de boludo
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿  http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo
<somosbarrigas> voy
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ coincide al final , la fecha?
<EduardoR> y si
<magu42> ubuconla es tentativa o es la final ?
<magu42> 11 12 de mayo?
<EduardoR> yo avisé porque los de EduJam no tienen página , pero la organización ya hizo todos los deberes
<EduardoR> no anuncia hasta haber personalidades definidas, eso es mas sobre la fecha
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/montevideo_flisoluruguay.info
<EduardoR> lo que hagan en UbuCon, no sé, no estoy enterado
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ que locos , pero si no tienen fecha como se acomoda el resto del mundo?
<EduardoR> EduJam es toda la semana
<somosbarrigas> gracias por el link, en eso estaba, disculpen si ando cortado pero estoy cumpliendo con mis tareas domésticas mientras IRCeo
<magu42> ubuonla seria el 11 y 12 de mayo en principio
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ todos estamos en esas !!
<magu42> jeje
<somosbarrigas> avísenme cuando pueda hacer unas preguntas 
<EduardoR> eduJAM! de 7 al 12 de mayo de 2012
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ estas en la lista de correo de ubuconla ?
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ cuando quieras 
<magu42> estamos charlando con EduardoR  nomás
<EduardoR> no estoy
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ jajaja entonces como te vas a enterar !!  jajaja
<somosbarrigas> jaja pobre eduardo, lo acalambramos 
<magu42> estas en 50 listas , una mas , que te hace
<magu42> jajajaa
<virusuy> opa, buena snoches!
<somosbarrigas> buenas
<magu42> holas don virusuy 
<magu42> como anda?
<somosbarrigas> pregunto: flisol será similar al encuentro de usuarios de ubuntu?
<virusuy> magu42, tranquilazo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<EduardoR> en la lista de ubuntu-uy, prguntaron si estaba bien configurada... genial
<EduardoR> buenas virusuy!
<virusuy> hola EduardoR 
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ flisol es el evento mas grande que se hace de software libre
<magu42> niormalmente van 600 personas
<EduardoR> si rubianes no está en la lista de flisol, porque tengo que estar en ubuconla?
<magu42> normalmente*
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ porque sos el UNO
<somosbarrigas> y cómo funciona? hay ponencias?
<magu42> claro somosbarrigas , todo el dia
<magu42> instalaciones , charlas, talleres , demos y demas , un nerdaje imponente
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dale a la lista , no te pongas velicoso !!
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> ... Your request to join UbuConLA is awaiting approval.  :/
<magu42> sino podés hacer como virusuy , que no se mete en nada   :(
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ cierto te tiene que aprovar unimix
<EduardoR> la lista es de Launchpad?
<magu42> nu sep
<magu42> creo que no
<magu42> yo se que lee todo ese virusuy 
<somosbarrigas> la reunión de flisol del martes en virtual o real?
<EduardoR> real
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ real ,  http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_6_3_2012
<magu42> Lugar: 18 de Julio 1877 (al lado del Inju). Cultura extensión
<magu42> Martes 6 de marzo a las 20hs
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ estaba viendo que las reuniones flisol 2011 y ahora 2012 no faltaste a ninguna
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<virusuy> magu42, no leo nada
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> la verdad me encantaria leer todos los mails
<virusuy> pero ando reeee corto de tiempo
<virusuy> y cuando ando con tiempo siempre me pongo a mirar alguna serie o salir con gente
<magu42> virusuy⟿ se labura todo , pero tiene un ratito para aportar , pero es vago!!
<virusuy> magu42: es verdad, soy vago mismo
<virusuy> jajaja
<EduardoR> falté a la primera creo
<magu42> y peor escucha punk
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ bueno esa te la dejo!!
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> como viene la flisol 
<virusuy> ¿
<EduardoR> el lugar apretado, pero lindo
<EduardoR> casi confirmado
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no se si viene , pero vá , no se para donde pero vá
<virusuy> EduardoR, cual es el lugar?
<EduardoR> En Bellas Artes de 18 de julio 
<EduardoR> ex liceo frances
<virusuy> ahh mira
<magu42> el lugar va a estar bueno , apretado como dice EduardoR 
<magu42> pero centrico
<virusuy> al lado de la fac. de derecho ?
<EduardoR> de la biblioteca nac
<virusuy> ahh claro
<virusuy> bien
 * magu42 precupado porque no vio de donde sacar mesas uy sillas  
<virusuy> es chico ahi? o las salas que le dieron son chicas?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ tiene un anfiteatro del carajo
<EduardoR> no hay "salas", es le teatro y pasillos
<magu42> pero el segundo hilo ni idea aún
<EduardoR> frente al teatro es una sala de exposiciones
<EduardoR> ese iría en el pasillo "frente a bedelía"
<magu42> si la gente de musica no nos cede algo estamos en en horno
<virusuy> entonces porque dicen que vamos a estar apretados?
<magu42> porque nos falta un salon para el segundo hilo
<EduardoR> porque es mas chico que PAOF 
<EduardoR> y las instalaciones en el Stand la distro, va a ser un relajo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si conseguimos la biblioteca o el salon del fondo para el segundo hilo estamos hechos
<EduardoR> mas vale que Ubuntu tenga una mesa grande!
<EduardoR> bueno, ahora que la cosa requiere rehacer la carta, habría que replantear eso
<magu42> ubuntu tiene la mesa mas grande , magu42  es el encargado de infraestructura   jajajaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42> en que me metí  
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> eso quiere decir que Ubuntu tiene la mesa de "instalaciones"
<EduardoR> o sea, mas vale que nos juntemos para organizarnos como vamos a instalar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no 
<EduardoR> porque es todo nuestro el problema
<magu42> están en pisos diferentes
<magu42> instalaciones arriba
<magu42> demos abajo a la izq
<somosbarrigas> el martes a las 20 toy ahí
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ +1
<EduardoR> no señor! las instalaciones están en el stan de la distro
<magu42> te esperamos
<magu42> yo queria eso EduardoR pero no caben
<EduardoR> no hay mas "instalaciones para todas las distros juntas"
<somosbarrigas> no sé para qué, pero ya me van a encontrar algo que pueda hacer
<somosbarrigas> Nos vemos.
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ todo suma 
<magu42> hay de todo para hacer 
<EduardoR> mas bien!
<magu42> pegar un afiche en donde das clase , ya sirve 
<magu42> no hay que ser ingeniero en nada para aportar
<EduardoR> el tema que en las anteriores había mucha gente que haora no están
<EduardoR> la gente de montevideo libre casi no se los ven
<EduardoR> se necesita mas gente
<EduardoR> por seguridad al menos
<EduardoR> no podés dejar los lugares solso, te afanan un portátil y es un problemon
<EduardoR> solos
<magu42> que raro la gente de mvdl , no se los vé
<EduardoR> están desaparecidos, ni entre ellos se ven
<EduardoR> asi que son 10 a 5 personas menos que antes
<EduardoR> o me quedo corto?
<magu42> lamentablemente , estás en lo cierto
<magu42> y me preocupa
<EduardoR> entonces entre los llamados, debería haber un llamado a gente que labure
<virusuy> habia gente salada en mvdl libre
<magu42> yo encaro , y me he metido en cosas mucho mas graves solo, pero me gustaria sumar a esos motros que tienen mucha experiencia
<magu42> son todos amigos de ratman , el martes le tiramos onda a él
<EduardoR> pero no necesitás gente salada, necesitás gente y mucha
<EduardoR> seguridad, comida, estar con los disertantes
<EduardoR> todo requiere que esté uno en eso
<EduardoR> si son 2 pisos, y hay que estar subiendo y bajando te podés morir
<magu42> ya sé , por eso me preocupa la poca gente comprometida
<magu42> me preocupa , y en serio
<EduardoR> y cassinelli ya a apoyar maldonado
<EduardoR> y quizás se lleve a otro que sabe de diseño, asi que no se como mover ese tema aqui
<EduardoR> justo en BELLAS ARTES!
<magu42> uhhhh se nos va  ?
<magu42> contaba con él en instalaciones!!!
<EduardoR> si, se comprometió con el otro Stern de Maldonado
<magu42> ok
<magu42> el martes hablamos seriamente con ratman , a ver que onda con la gente de mvdl , que no se los vé
<EduardoR> tenemos que consguir alguien aqui que mueva GIMP e Inkscape
<magu42> aunque hablar seriamente con el es dificil
<EduardoR> hay que conseguir gente nueva
<magu42> educass nos podrá recomendar a alguien de EUDC  , espero
<EduardoR> puede ser, habia un Arquitecto que al final no habló en AUCD y puede hablar hasta de DraftSide
<EduardoR> pero dejemos a Draftsight que no es libre
<magu42> no es libre , pero que bien que anda!!
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> y nativo
<EduardoR> y si es gratis para un arquitecto es maravilloso
<EduardoR> no es nativo, pero anda perfecto en wine
<EduardoR> es nativo?
<magu42> mi hermano usa briscad y me dice que es igual que el otro , y vale 380 usd
<magu42> draft es nativo , lo tengo
<magu42> hasta en debian anda con eso te digo todo jajaja
<EduardoR> es verdad
<EduardoR> seguro que no hay un wine adentro?
<magu42> yo solo abro planos , porque de dibujar nada , pero anda nativo 
<EduardoR> como el teamviewer
<EduardoR> ok, entonces mejor
<magu42> ahi me jodiste , pero creo que no , 
<magu42> ni me acuerdo como lo instalé
<EduardoR> porque para hacer una migración completa, y que te quede el Windows para un solo programa no rinde
<EduardoR> justo estoy en una empresa con eso
<magu42> briscad 2d es gratis , nativo y es exactamente igual al otro
<EduardoR> una empresa de diseño
<magu42> 3d  cuesta 380 usd aprox , pero te averiguo
<magu42> mi hermano lo tiene gratis , poque fue beta tester
<magu42> y el otro vale 3800 usd
<EduardoR> el problema es la gente
<EduardoR> es es mas dificil de migrar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el martes vas a la reunion , tengo que hablar algo contigo , que me propuso pablo
<EduardoR> ok, clro
<magu42> la gente es dura de migrar a cualquier cosa que no conozca
<magu42> ok , alli te cuento
<EduardoR> habria que hubicar a capeluto
<EduardoR> por lo de los cds
<magu42> que raro ese loco, esperoque esté bien
<EduardoR> espero que esté
<magu42> y que no sea nada de la mononucleosis anterior
<magu42> tengo mala espina 
<EduardoR> en fb la mujer tampoco pareció mas
<magu42> quiero mandarle mail al hermano , y me de miedo
<magu42> fedrico es un gigante de pelo largo que estuvo en flisol de antel
<magu42> Federico*
<EduardoR> estoy en su fb ahora
<EduardoR> le voy a mandar un mensaje
<magu42> ahi lo encontré yo , pero arrugué mal
<EduardoR> ya le mandé, cruvcemos los dedos
<magu42> miedo me dá
<EduardoR> vés, otros que no están mas...
<magu42> estoy meta email con pablo R hace dos horas , yá lo putié , a ver si entra acá
<magu42> que bol que es!!
<EduardoR> bueno, estoy frito
<EduardoR> y ERA mi ultimo día de vacaciones
<EduardoR> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
<magu42> uhhhhh
<EduardoR> para que me acordé :(
<magu42> uhhhhh!!!
<magu42> a laburar don EduardoR !!!!
<EduardoR> bueno, lo del site de ubuntu, que hago
<EduardoR> ?
<EduardoR> encaro y le meto asi como viene
<EduardoR> reordeno las carpetas y les mando un mail YA LO HICE
<magu42> pablo R  anda en la vuelta , esperá que te conteste
<magu42> y ni idea , sino le entraba
<magu42> yo*
<EduardoR> no quiero que digan que me meto en todo
<EduardoR> quiero ser como virusuy
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ metele pa´ frechi
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es un bol importante
<EduardoR> te cuento una cortita
<virusuy> EduardoR, eh ?
<magu42> ;)
<virusuy> de que hablan ?
<magu42> nada don virusuy 
<magu42> disculpe ud
<magu42> cuente don EduardoR 
<EduardoR> te cuento que el apt-cacher se puede activar antes de instalar
<magu42> pahh  dejame leer eso un rato
<EduardoR> asi cuando está instalando puede usarlo en las actualizaciones y medibuntu
<magu42> ya lo lei bien, y no entendí  jaja
<magu42> entiendo de que va , pero no me queda claro , mejor el martes me lo explicas en vivo y directo  jaja
<EduardoR> je, de nuevo
<magu42> dale
<magu42> hasta las 2 am aguanto
<EduardoR> inicio live, activo caché, le doy al Instalar, vuela, reinicia
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> yo antes desconectaba la red, para instalar y activaba medibuntu después
<EduardoR> cuando ya tenía caché andando
<magu42> pucha , es mas groso de lo que pensaba jeje
<EduardoR> ahora se puede hacer mas normal
<magu42> apt-cache +1
<EduardoR> y aún me falta un metodo automático de activar cahé
<EduardoR> eso está en el paquete squid-deb-proxy-client
<EduardoR> pero soy muy boludo para probarlo bien
<magu42> mientras tengas algo que funcione lo de automatico , se lo dejo para otro jeje
<magu42> regla:
<magu42> lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> la macana es que ahora no hay como instalar un deb fácil
<EduardoR> al no haber gdebi, el Centro de Software demora una vida
<EduardoR> demora menos escribir wget lalaala.com/algo, chmod +x algo; ./algo
<magu42> apt-get install gdebi synaptic 
<magu42> lo primero
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> eso en el script "algo"
<magu42> ubuntu para usurios muy noobs , esa es la idea de canonical
<EduardoR> la otra alternativa es tenerlo en un usb
<magu42> sin gdebi ni synaptic
<magu42> puff
<magu42> debian +1
<EduardoR> lo que demora Centro de software no tiene sentido
<magu42> es lenteja mismo
<magu42> solo en abrir
<EduardoR> se nota que la publicidad es pesada
<magu42> lo estoy probando en un i3  y es igual de lento
<magu42> yo pensaba que era mi maquina
<EduardoR> y eso que dijeron que Mono no querían mas
<magu42> pero no , es lenteja
<EduardoR> es debe ser peor que mono
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> se ve que es posible
<EduardoR> tengo entendido que mono es como otro java
<EduardoR> pero mono lo sacaron, no?
<magu42> si
<magu42> por eso volo rhytmbox
<magu42> por banshee
<EduardoR> lo lamento por Toboy
<EduardoR> Tomboy
<magu42> o al reves 
<EduardoR> pero hoy leí que sale Comboy en C++ 
<magu42> sé que uno volo por mono
<EduardoR> pero rhytmbox no es lento
<magu42> ya ni sé lo que uso ni porque, el amigo Mark me está volviendo loco
<EduardoR> de hecho es el que come menos memoria
<magu42> una version una cosa , en la otra otra cosa 
<EduardoR> estoy probando exile y me gusta
<EduardoR> Exaile 
<EduardoR> bueno, me caigo de sueño
<magu42> probé todos a ver si me enamoraba alguno pero no , rhytmbox el el mio
<magu42> yo igual EduardoR 
<magu42> y mañana es lunes!!!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> y tengoque probar el Theft deterren en 12.04...
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<EduardoR> bytes!
<magu42> nas mudos
<virusuy> nas magu42 
<magu42> ahhh estabas !!
<magu42> que descansen
<EduardoR> viste que lee todo
<magu42> viste!!
<EduardoR> ujajaja
<magu42> es medio bot
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> tiene carita de Borg
<EduardoR> chiuuuuff!
<magu42> nas
<Ignacio> m4v:  Estas?
<Ignacio_> Hola!!!
<Ignacio> dylan66: Hola.
<dylan66> hola Ignacio 
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Como estas?
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses:  Hola ;)
<dylan66> bien y tu
<dylan66> recien levantado
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Bien, aca, En la porqueria de Windows ;)
<Ignacio> Hoy me voy a fedora :( Pero mañana Ubuntu ;)
<dylan66> por que lo usas si es porqueria
<dylan66> jeje
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Son "alternativas"
<Ignacio> Lo encontre por ahi
<Ignacio> Y ta ' :8
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Sabes si hay algo para niños ;) (como yo? ) aca? http://spreadubuntu.org/es/get-materials
<dylan66> ni idea Ignacio 
<Ignacio> dylan66: ;) Jeje, es que no tengo tarjeta de credito ;) (Es logico.)
<dylan66> entonces no podras comprrlos
<Ignacio> dylan66: E_E
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Sabes si Shipit sigue funcionando?
 * Ignacio se pregunta si alguien le quiere comprar una camiseta ;)
<nico103> hola
<Ignacio> Hola!
<HacKDark> Llego el tio.....
<HacKDarK> magu42..
<magu42> HacKDarK⟿ que haces mostro!!
<HacKDarK> que haces vieja
<magu42> todo bien, y vos?
<HacKDarK> Descargando ******** y configurando el 11.04 para pasar a 11.10
<magu42> ummmm
<JhonniSalvatore> Shshshshshshs
<magu42> 11.10 , suerte empila
<magu42> jaja
<JhonniSalvatore> decis?
<magu42> lo tengo en una note nueva y me está volviendo loco
<magu42> en la mia vieja anda bien
<JhonniSalvatore> Vengo desde la 10.10 (ultimo CD que tenia) a 11.04
<JhonniSalvatore> de esto hace 2 dias
<JhonniSalvatore> ahora tenia ganas de saltar a la 11.10
<magu42> el tema es que tiene todo unity reescrito de cero para gtk3 y no está terminado
<JhonniSalvatore> //Muy buena Harry (el sucio) Potter 7 (1&2)
<JhonniSalvatore> pero si esta en el horno la 12.04!!!???
<magu42> si ahi si 
<magu42> pero por ahora , anda en algunas maquinas muy bien y en otras no tanto
<magu42> en 12.04 estará termindado
<magu42> como en todas las LTS
<JhonniSalvatore> //Inframundo: Amanecer (la 4) exelente
<JhonniSalvatore> Tocara esperar che...
<magu42> si vas de lts en lts nunca tenés problemas
<magu42> lo del medio es experimental
<JhonniSalvatore> Pero gracias a quienes experimentamos existen las Finales, no?
<JhonniSalvatore> ;-)
<magu42> si , es una manera de verlo
<JhonniSalvatore> a todo "betatester"
<JhonniSalvatore> me baje hasta unos juegos pasables!
<magu42> para betatester tengo instalado un 12.04 daily , para lo demás 10.04
<magu42> depende de lo que hagas en tu maquina
<JhonniSalvatore> para mi hasta hoy la mejor: 9.04
<magu42> 10.04.3  la mas pulida para mi gusto , cero problemas
<JhonniSalvatore> no es mala vieja
<JhonniSalvatore> Che, me arme alto hosting devideos online y la rep"·$%&/(
<JhonniSalvatore> PEEEEEROOOOOOO
<JhonniSalvatore> Me queria matar
<magu42> vas a marchar con dotcom  jaja
<JhonniSalvatore> El hosting no me daba soporte de mpeg, flash y demas
<JhonniSalvatore> (Free)... jajajajajaja
<magu42> por ahora
<magu42> lo están reclamando del norte
<JhonniSalvatore> Ya va a salir...
<JhonniSalvatore> no pasa nada
<magu42> eso espero
<JhonniSalvatore> alguno con $$$ va a entrar en la jugada
<magu42> queren usarlo como ejemplo a nivel mundial
<magu42> para decir , "eso no se hace"  jeje
<JhonniSalvatore> pero el hosting a lo que yo apuntaba era de otro tema
<magu42> ahh
* JhonniSalvatore changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  https://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.uy/montevideo/tutoriales/lauchpad/codigo-de-conducta   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -2)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-06
 * magu42 is away: 
<dylan66> esta quieto esto
<Libert-charrua> buenas como est´an todos
<virusuy> Libert-charrua, aloha
<Libert-charrua> como estas tu virusuy
<Ratman2> Holas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> en #ubuntu-ar hay reunion por el ubucon
<PabloRubianes> si quieren
<PabloRubianes> se cambia la fecha al parecer
<Ratman2> Cuando es la misma
<PabloRubianes> o el 1 y 2 de junio o el 8 y 0
<PabloRubianes> 9
<Ratman2> De que mes
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:16:44)
<Ratman2> A ya leí
<Ratman2> Creo que puedo ir a esa
<PabloRubianes> magu42, te escribio la mujer esta?
<magu42> no 
<magu42> gracias por tenerme en cuenta
<PabloRubianes> no hay de que
<PabloRubianes> querian alguien que sepa
<magu42> le diste mi email , sin nombre ni nada  jaja
<magu42> una desprolijidad  :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja si me di cuenta cuando toque send
<PabloRubianes> se nota que estaba haciendo otra cosa?
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<magu42> por la hora vi que estabas en el trabajo
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> sisi
<PabloRubianes> saludos magu42 virusuy SergioMeneses 
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana me conecto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: nos vemos
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<SergioMeneses> eso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, salu
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, acordate el hangout
<PabloRubianes> 23 utc
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: el domingo
<SergioMeneses> cierto?
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana
<SergioMeneses> mañana! 
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos mañana
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses anota en una hoja la renion
 * SergioMeneses no tiene android
<PabloRubianes> un papel sirve hasta hoy resultaba
<PabloRubianes> ejejjejee
<SergioMeneses> je
<SergioMeneses> xD
<magu42> nas uy
<uko> ah pensé que no habría nadie
<uko> buenas tardes
<aguz> Holas!
<aguz> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar una camiseta, de Ubuntu?
<somosbarrigas> [quote=adicto_al_cafe]son unos enfermos ^^[/quote] en flisol
<somosbarrigas> de todos modos si conocés a Eduardo Ricobaldi, estoy casi seguro que el tiene
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien?
<HacKDark> Señoritas....
<virusuy> estamos todos
<PabloRubianes> que tal virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, a que hora es el hangout ?
<HacKDark> Te queres matar....
<PabloRubianes> ahora
<PabloRubianes> pero solo esta conectado beuno
<PabloRubianes> :S
<virusuy> going
<virusuy> no veo nada tipo
<virusuy> "hola, esoty en un hangout"
<PabloRubianes> ja no empezo
<PabloRubianes> ni le hable todavia
<virusuy> armamos uno?
<virusuy> y lo sumamos
<PabloRubianes> anda a -ar
<virusuy> there
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no te veo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, te quedaste freeze
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-07
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> tanto tiempo
<danielmato> al fin apareci
<PabloRubianes> como te lleva el nuevo barrio?
<danielmato> bien, un poco ruidoso
<danielmato> tengo que disculparme por la ausencia, pero estoy de licencia, y no estoy mucho por casa...
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<Ignacio> Hola
<somosbarrigas> ignacio
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: Si?
<somosbarrigas> sos el estudiante de utu canelones?
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  SI!
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Y TU?
<somosbarrigas> yo viví en canelones edsde que nací hasta del año pasadodiciembre
<somosbarrigas> jaja
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Eras algo en la utu?
<somosbarrigas> perdón (la mascota me cambia la jugada)
<somosbarrigas> soy profesor de idioma español allí
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Sigues siendo?
<somosbarrigas> este año trabajo en el nocturno
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  :( Lastima no nos crusaremos :(
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  COnoces a Eduardo Ricobaldi?
<somosbarrigas> sí a través de internet y personalmente lo conocí en el encuentro de ubunteros
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: El quedo de darme una camiseta de Ubuntu, talvez si te lo cruzas en algun momento se la puedes pedir y traermela a la Utu :)
<somosbarrigas> ah bueno, cómo no
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Asi que profesor de la Utu, mira vos :)
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Tenes una Magallanes?
<somosbarrigas> No, no pude hacer el curso online, pero tengo mi toshiba con ubuntu 11.10 con gnome shell
<Ignacio> Jaja :)
<Ignacio> Esa es maquina
<somosbarrigas> sí pero la magallanes también, me gustaría tener una para hacer experimentos y no tener que cargar con la mía que es bastante pesada
<Ignacio> Jaja Yo te puedo prestar la mia cuando quieras.
<somosbarrigas> ;)
<somosbarrigas> gracias.
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: Acaso no tenes una camiseta de Ubuntu de mi talla :) Que te sobre
<somosbarrigas> te conocí no no tengo. Pero en esta semana me comunico con eduardo, paso por su trabajo y te llevo la camiseta
<Ignacio> Wii!!
<somosbarrigas> el te conocí fue de la gata también que me hace pegar las cosas donde no van perdón (es muy cómica)
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: Jaja.
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Vi la foto de la gata es re linda :)
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Mira las que subi yo ;)
<somosbarrigas> las ví
<somosbarrigas> ahora me tengo que retirar
<somosbarrigas> una reunión me espera
<Ignacio> OK
<somosbarrigas> después hablammos de flisol
<Ignacio> Hasta luego
<Ignacio> :)
<Ignacio> Capaz que podemos ir juntos :)
<somosbarrigas> tendría que hablar con tus padres primero, arreglamos.
<Ignacio> Dale!
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-08
<danielmato> buenas noches
<virusuy> opa danielmato , como va ?
<danielmato> como va don virusuy ?
<danielmato> aca cacharreando con el androide loco
<danielmato> usted que cuenta?
<virusuy> tranqui por suerte
<virusuy> compraste celular ?
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> un galaxy mini
<danielmato> una mannnnnnteca
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> EStoy leyendo el doc de http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:ponencias
<EduardoR> y me parece que se le fué la mano
<EduardoR>  *  No serán aceptados documentos en formatos privativos.
<EduardoR> Se podría redactar de otra forma menos agresiva
<EduardoR> * No serán presentados temas utilizando herramientas privativas.
<EduardoR> este también.
<EduardoR> Que hacen? Triviox, danielmato
<danielmato> aca volviendo al ruedo...
<danielmato> disfrutando la licencia
<Triviox> googleredeando un rato
<Triviox> como van, EduardoR danielmato 
<EduardoR> Además habría que explicar que formatos son "privativos"
<EduardoR> si se va de contexto este documento es casi incomprensible
<Triviox> no es que me disguste, pero el arranque está medio cargadito, no les parece? .. creo que es el original "sin modificar", no?
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> mmm esta modificado si.. no se, yo bajaría un poco el principio..y repito, me encanta, pero a muchos capaz nop..
<danielmato> EduardoR, yo estoy de acuerdo con la falta de corrección politica, si uno da rodeos siempre hay alguien que "no entiende", asi se corta por lo sano
<EduardoR> prefiero "que el comité de selección" te rechaze después
<EduardoR> es mas politicamente correcto
<EduardoR> además te mandan un PDF convertido a curvas y te joden porque no podés procesarlo
<danielmato> como dije antes, soy politicamente incorrecto...
<EduardoR> debe decirse que sea ODT
<EduardoR> concretamente
<danielmato> ese es otro tema
<EduardoR> y así y todo puede ser una foto incrustada
<danielmato> los archivos deben ser en formatos estandar abiertos, y modificables, con copia en pdf
<EduardoR> es redundante pedir 2 formatos
<Ratman2> Holas
<danielmato> jelou Ratman2 
<EduardoR> hola Ratman, viste el Doc de llamado a charlas?
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:ponencias
<danielmato> no, y si, pero es una forma de mantener el documento original, y de poder tocarlo en caso de ser necesario
<Ratman2> No habro do, si pdf o odt jeje
<danielmato> lo otro es usar google docs
<EduardoR> eso es "un formato abierto" porque es Web.
<EduardoR> es ambiguo , no?
<Ratman2> lo vi pero no lo abri
<EduardoR> pero el G.Doc no es final, te lo pueden seguir cambiando, luego del día de recepción
<EduardoR> Cosa que no está tan mal después de todo si avisa
<EduardoR> en realidad no importa
<EduardoR> no es una cruzada por formatos abiertos, es un llamado a charlas. La charla de Unesco andá a saber en que fué
<EduardoR> Lo que es un hecho, que la lista de Flisol Montevideo palmó
<EduardoR> porque la mandó a las dos y me lleguó a una sola
<EduardoR> de una sola*
<Ratman2> A mi me llego un mensave dE una lista
<danielmato> yo no recibi nada
<EduardoR> la de montevideo está desconfigurada
<EduardoR> agreguen sen a la nacional
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/nacional_flisoluruguay.info
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> mandé mi posición...
<EduardoR> HAblé con magu de hacer el Ubuntu Global Jam el  sabado 17 
<danielmato> yo estoy en MVD, asi que no hay drama (al menos de momento)
<EduardoR> las noticias del sitio están desactualizadas
<EduardoR> me pongo con eso!
<EduardoR> primera: UbuConLA - Junio 2012 - Bs As
<EduardoR> tienen el f*** link?
<danielmato> ayer me comento pablo de eso
<EduardoR> y cual es la "fecha confirmada"
<EduardoR> sigue diciendo 11 y sabado 12 de Mayo de 2012
<danielmato> creo que junio
<danielmato> tengo que ver mail
<EduardoR> me encantó: Ya tenemos la confirmación de la fecha por parte de la universidad !!!
<EduardoR> y no dice que fecha!
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> pablo me dijo que hoy se daba una vuelta por aca
<danielmato> pero no llego todavia...
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto ir a descansar
<danielmato> mañana hay charla con argentina?
<HacKDark> Señoras....
<HacKDark> Buenas
<danielmato> bytes
<HacKDark> Encontre vida en el IRC, eto es insolito
<PabloRubDroid> Hola
<PabloRubDroid> EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> ya se fue?
<virusuy> alguien esta jugando con android :-P
<EduardoR> :/
<EduardoR> quien tendría el vectorial del logo de UbuCoLA
<EduardoR> estoy intentando hacer unanoticia y eso es una kk
<HacKDark> GOOGLE
<HacKDark> Que haces EduardoR 
<HacKDark> todo tranqui
<EduardoR> todo ;)
<EduardoR> pero un JPG no sirve para diseño grafico
<HacKDark> PMG
<EduardoR> es como un EXE
<HacKDark> PNG
<EduardoR> nop, se necesita un SVG
<HacKDark> Jajaja, queres un exe en la imagen? es lo mio!
<HacKDark> (broma, pero lo hago nomas che)
<EduardoR> el JPG o PNG es el compilado de un SVG
<EduardoR> hackeame el f*** JPG
<HacKDark> Sabias que se puede meter un exe en un jpg? o cualquier otro archivo?
<HacKDark> (metodo de pago, acepto paypal)
<HacKDark> ;)
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> ya que estamos... Si tienes la pass de admin, que harías para en un script arrancar algo sin escribirlo
<EduardoR> voy de nuevo, no?
<HacKDark> digo....
<EduardoR> tengo un ubuntu con pass por default
<HacKDark> que queres hacer?
<EduardoR> y le digo ejecuta esto
<EduardoR> ponele que lo está ejecutando como usuario
<EduardoR> pero quiero que el proceso lanze algo como admin
<EduardoR> sin que el usuario lo escriba
<EduardoR> Es una "prueba de concepto"
<EduardoR> quiero demostrar que un pass por default es una mierda
<EduardoR> para demostrarlo debo tener un escenario válido
<EduardoR> pero me retrucan que no se puede, que hay que escribirlo
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<EduardoR> es totalmente "sombrero blanco"
<EduardoR> pero los  scripts no tienen sticky
<EduardoR> bien por los que lo definieron así !
<HacKDark> Cual es tu punto?
<EduardoR> necesito un binario que le pueda pasar la pass por parámero
<EduardoR> parámetro
<HacKDark> Queres saber como escalar o si se puede ejecutar algo sin hacerlo?
<EduardoR> no digo de compilarlo, digo de que debe haber uno adentro
<EduardoR> si, escalar sabiendo la pass
<EduardoR> pero sin intervención del usuario
<HacKDark> En Windoors es un boleto. En Linux.... Ni idea de como acerlo (si entendi lo que queres)
<EduardoR> el ubuntu
<EduardoR> ok, no importa
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php
<magu42> es 1 y 2 de junio
<magu42> confirmado
<EduardoR> Junio Bs As está descentrado...
<EduardoR> al fin!!!!!
<EduardoR> una fecha concreta
<EduardoR> no la encontraba
<magu42> lo mandaron hoy a la lista
<magu42> Ya tenemos la confirmación de la fecha por parte de la universidad !!!
<magu42> Saludos,
<magu42> -- 
<magu42> Eduardo Zúñiga
<EduardoR> jajaja, pero no la dijeron la fecha!
<EduardoR> que universidad?
<EduardoR> austral?
<EduardoR> Universidad Austral
<EduardoR> en la wiki no dice nada
<magu42> si , Austral
<magu42> pasa que no estuviste en la reunión del lunes
<EduardoR> pero se llama : Universidad Austral
<EduardoR> si?
<magu42> creo que si
<magu42> para que busco
<EduardoR> necesito!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ la ubuconla , es en  Universidad Austral ,  se llama asi?
<virusuy> si me sacas apurado no se decirte
<virusuy> pero me parece que si
<magu42> tas en la misma que yo jajaja
<magu42> pregunto en -ar , a ver si hay alguien
<EduardoR> Universidad Austral
<EduardoR> Av. Juan de Garay 125 - (C1063ABB) - Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
<magu42> ja
<magu42> ahi
<magu42> el beuno , ni bola jaja
<EduardoR> como se ve? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471246
<EduardoR> saque el feliz 2012
<EduardoR> lo de sopa
<magu42> bien ahi
<EduardoR> y habría que cambiar el futuro a pasado del evento de enero
<magu42> si vé ese afiche educass te asesina sin piedad , pero para mi está bien
<EduardoR> jajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EduardoR> lo ve pixelado y se muere
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> no se ve el pixelado, no? 
<EduardoR> pero el diseño es medio medio
<magu42> se ve , bien , y tengo bruto monitor
<EduardoR> pero sin el fondo naranja no puedo poner el logo
<EduardoR> necesito vectorizado
<EduardoR> y yo no se vectorizar al vuelo como él
<magu42> al que no le guste , te puede enviar uno mejor que con todo gusto lo subís  jeje
<magu42> yo los curo rapido
<EduardoR> pero hay alguien en -ar?
<magu42> ta quieto . al que saco es a beuno pero no contestó
<EduardoR> tiré algo allí
<magu42> veo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ nos estamos reuniendo con la comunidad Argentina los jueves a las 23Hs.   donde??
<magu42> faltó
<EduardoR> eso fue un día en especial, no?
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/Reuniones
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> y? cual fue la última?
<magu42> me referia a canal y servidor
<magu42> creo que ayer a las 21hs
<EduardoR> y que pongo?
<EduardoR> pero no lo subieron allí
<magu42> nop
<EduardoR> como pongo la noticia para que sirve?
<magu42> aún no
<EduardoR> sirva*
<magu42> servidor y canal 
<magu42> el que guste que se sumeç
<EduardoR> ... en la organizacion nos estamos reuniendo con la comunidad Argentina en el canal de chat
<EduardoR> y no ponemos cual
<EduardoR> qu enetre y pregunte
<EduardoR> siempre hay alguien en  -uy para responderle no?
<magu42> ponelo , no sea escondedor!!
<magu42> casi siempre hay
<EduardoR> en la organizacion nos estamos reuniendo con la comunidad Argentina en el canal de chat #ubuntu-uy
<magu42> o -ar 
<EduardoR> en la organizacion nos estamos reuniendo con la comunidad Argentina en el canal de chat #ubuntu-uy y #ubuntu-ar (alternativamente)
<magu42> ahi va
<EduardoR> F5 http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471246
<magu42> ahora si quedó
<EduardoR> para no confundir al RSS http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471247
<EduardoR> cambié el num y la fecha
<magu42> de lujo
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php no indica tener RSS :(
<EduardoR> quien lo habrá haecho!
<EduardoR> estoy hecho* zombie
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> El 14 de enero nos reunimos en el Museo...
<EduardoR> suena raro?
<EduardoR> El 14 de enero pasado nos reunimos en el Muse
<EduardoR> El pasado 14 de enero nos reunimos en el Muse
<magu42> es que en realida , nos reunimos
<magu42> el 14
<magu42> realidad*
<EduardoR> es la hora...
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> te contestó el hermano de pablo ?
<EduardoR> no respondio
<EduardoR> y postea seguido, asi que debe estar jodida la cosa
<EduardoR> era el cumple!
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> que fea tos le siento al gato
<magu42> perdón , dicho de campaña jjeje
<EduardoR> no respondió a nadie...
<EduardoR> ni un me gusta
<magu42> en el muro lo ultimo es del 1 de marzo
<EduardoR> me voy a comer algo y luego arranco a cambiar los archivos de lugar
<EduardoR> quedate tranquiloque ni se va a notar
<magu42> dale , y yo a dormir !!  casi 2 am  jajaja
<magu42> que bestias!!
<magu42> nas noches
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Bueno y vos sos "root" aca?
<EduardoR> sip
<Ignacio> EduardoR: No se te ocurra hacer "poweroff" Eh!
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Probastes el Ubuntu 12.04 Ya?
<EduardoR> Se encuentra en nuestro país la artista y especialista en modelos alternativos Simona Levy (España)
<EduardoR> Fecha: viernes, 9 de marzo de 2012. Hora: 9:30hs.
<EduardoR> Lugar: Av. Italia 6201. Salón de expositor del LATU.
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Capaz que voy a Flisol!
<EduardoR> genial, tengo que difundir esto!
<EduardoR> es mañana
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Ya lo difundi en el grupo.
<EduardoR> lo tengo en la magalllanes
<Ignacio> Bien :)
<Ignacio> Que azco me publico otra cosa facebook
<Ignacio> La c..
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Ahora, si si lo instalo en  la raiz no pasa nada no?
<Ignacio> (Ubuntu 12.04
<EduardoR> no, crea una partición aparte
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Pero tengo 8gb  :)
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Estoy hablando en mi magalanes!!
<EduardoR> ops
<EduardoR> lo gracioso que en Sá Souto, el que las fabrica, parece que hay mas modelos ademas de la MG1 y MG2
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Mas mg2 :((
<EduardoR> Hay variantes y aqui las mezclamos
<Ignacio> Para mi deberian traer los 160gb de disco duro como en Argentina
<EduardoR> es la tengo yo y creia que era MG2, pero no
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Y porque vos tenes una mg1 de 160gb
<Ignacio> Sos profesor o algo?
<EduardoR> para desarrollo y porque un profe me prestó su MG1
<EduardoR> pero también tengo MG2 con 160GB
<Ignacio> eh?
<Ignacio> Pero quien te la dio la Mg2?
<Ignacio> Para desarrollar
<EduardoR> Plan Ceibal
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ,, Talvez Pueda Pedir Una :)
<Ignacio> :)
<Ignacio> Jeje
<Ignacio> Estas'
<EduardoR> estoy a mil publicando esto
<Ignacio> jajajjaja
<Ignacio> Sii :)
<EduardoR> el link es generico, el evento en Montevideo es mañana y no encuentro un link 
<Ignacio> uu
<Ignacio> Che Eduardo, al final que me ivas a regalar la camiseta en que quedo
<Ignacio> Vuelvo en 20min
<Ignacio> Voy a hacer de tecnico
<Ignacio> Hola :)
<Ignacio> Hola ;)
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Estas?
<Ignacio> ratman: Hola
<Ignacio> juanman: Hola
<Ignacio> (whois juanman 
<juanman> me siento observado O_o
<juanman> soy de ubuntu-ar, pero tampoco tengo mucha participacion ultimamente :P
<juanman> entre en una reunion de ubucon al canal, y quedé :P
<Ignacio> Jajajajaj
<Ignacio> :O
<EduardoR> juanman bienvenido!
<EduardoR> yo quedé en -ar por las dudas...
<EduardoR> bye!
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-09
<EduardoR> magu42 que te pareció la novedad del Beta?
<magu42> que novedad EduardoR ?
<magu42> leo todo , pero no se a cual te refieres
<magu42> Triviox⟿ estás?
<EduardoR> la del beta, que escribí a las 8 de la mañana
<magu42> ahh  si ,  jajaja , por el mosquito
<magu42> te faltó el link a la daily , y listo
<magu42> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
 * magu42 is away: cenando
<EduardoR> la Daily Build no es la Beta 1, el link es correcto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<EduardoR> me diste hambre!
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<ratman_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-Tjv6ctdE&feature=player_embedded#!
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:53:39)
<magu42> nas  bestias !!
<laurence> Holas
<laurence> Por fin encontré una app de irc excelente para iPad: LimeChat, porque Mango funciona perfecto en el iPhone pero se cae al abrir en el iPad. 
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Hola!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-10
<magu42> Triviox 
<Triviox> buenas magu42 
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> estoy bajando squeeze :P
<Triviox> como va?
<magu42> porque no estás anotado acá ,  http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_6_3_2012?
<magu42> squeeze +1
<Triviox> jaja no se.. no me anotaron (?)
<Triviox> :P
<magu42> te anotas vos , o queres que lo haga yo ?
<Triviox> jaja me anoto :P 1 seg que recuerde como loguearme 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> en la 7 tampoco te veo , pero yo no estaba asi que no sé
<Triviox> listo.. =P
<Triviox> no, no estuve
<Triviox> andaba en valizas por esas fechas :D
<Triviox> andábamos .. allá murio mi xperia x8,,,
<magu42> valizas +1
<Triviox> en una crecida del arroyo valizas :(
<Triviox> se necesita un bot de karma acá :P
<magu42> peligrosa la pasada esa , casi me lleva una vez
<Triviox> nosotros llegamos tarde.. veniamos del polonio..
<Triviox> al menos encontramos pasada.. yo que soy mas alto iba adelante tanteando.. por suerte no había mucha corriente
<magu42> la caminata del polonio hasta valizas hay que hacerla si o si alguna vez en la vida
 * Triviox de acuerdo!
<magu42> a veces empuja y feo
<Triviox> la prox iremos al monte de ombues
<Triviox> esa está mas lejos.. pero me quede con las ganas
<magu42> esa la tengo pendiente
<Triviox> nos encantó valizas.. realmente..
<magu42> se que está por el medio entre la ruta y el polonio , pero nadie te dice bien donde
<magu42> buena onda valizas
<magu42> mucho profesor de liceo  jaja
<Triviox> jajaja mucho hippie!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> f5  ahora si   http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_6_3_2012
<Triviox> che magu, me tocó pizzeria, aquella cena en la casa de una amiga.. por tanto me toca cocinar (léase ir a comprar pizza).. te veo en un rato ..
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> vago!!!
<magu42> dale
<Triviox> buenas (y calurosas) tardes!
<Ignacio> Hola! A todos :)
 * dbertua saluda a todos
<dbertua> siempre quieto esto no?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-11
<magu42> todos cambiaron de nicks ?  que les pasa?  jeje
<muscat> Estamos de incógnito, es una conspiración.
<magu42> ya veo  jaja
<Ignacio> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo andas? somosbarrigas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿todo tranquilo?
<somosbarrigas> acá agarrándome los pelos quiero aprender a usar blender
<somosbarrigas> está salado
<somosbarrigas> sabés hacer algo en él?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si,lo conozco
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta slado
<CarlosNeyPastor> se te complica para usarlo con guake instalado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por la función F12
<CarlosNeyPastor> entre un par de veces a bobear 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada serio
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusta más usar programas como GParted, Clonezilla, etc..
<CarlosNeyPastor> una pregutna
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos que usas jupiter
<CarlosNeyPastor> que tal esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo instale no note nada 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay que configurarlo de alguna manera?
<somosbarrigas> ya no muso júpiter porque cambié mi sistema a 64 bits y no me he animado a instalarlo por posibles incompatibilidades
<somosbarrigas> lo tuve instalado en mi laptop sin resultados positivos
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo instale laptoptool (o algo asi)
<somosbarrigas> dicen que es un problema de la integración de kernel o algo de eso (no conozco bien) y prometen que en la 12.04 se mejorará el rendimientpo de batería
<CarlosNeyPastor> que me dio resultado pero te desactivaba los puertos usb y todo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo usabas touchpad y teclado 
<somosbarrigas> uh
<somosbarrigas> yo los puertos los necesito porque uso módem inalámbrico
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<somosbarrigas> no
<somosbarrigas> ya estoy comenando las clases
<somosbarrigas> mi época de experimentos linuxeros es en verano
<somosbarrigas> ahora necesito estabilidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo tengo instalado en una virtual box...
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo vebngo probando desde el alpha 1
<somosbarrigas> de todos modos creí que en mi 11.10 ya se había actualizado el kernel
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora no probe el ultimo que salio (Beta 1)
<CarlosNeyPastor> supuestamente esat ams estable
<somosbarrigas> alguna diferencia relevante con el 11.10
<somosbarrigas> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es mas practico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo menos a mi me resulto más practico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me esterssa un poco que se "cuelgan" las aplicaciones
<somosbarrigas> aha, unity tiene cambios en su diseño?
<somosbarrigas> (bueno eso de que se cuelgue es n ormal aún no ha salido)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no note grandes cambios por lo menos
<CarlosNeyPastor> si claso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro+
<somosbarrigas> yo sigo usando gnome shell
<CarlosNeyPastor> es normal las versiones
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja
<somosbarrigas> mil veces más práctico y claro que unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo unity
<somosbarrigas> menos clics, menos teclas
<somosbarrigas> todo más rápido
<CarlosNeyPastor> depende
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca usaste ubuntu elementary?
<somosbarrigas> no, al menos nunca lo llamé así, en qué consiste?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un desktop gnome panel classic con una doc inferior con todas las aplicaciones  mas usadas
<CarlosNeyPastor> (la doc es modificable
<somosbarrigas> pero es un scritoio se puede instalar desde repos?e
<somosbarrigas> yo lo que uso en la máquina de mis padres uque tiene pocos recursoso es openbox pelado
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo busque nunca desde repositorios
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero debe haber
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que instale en una mac es Ubuntu snow (que es ubuntu con todos los efectos de mac)
<somosbarrigas> sentí 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo tengo en el blog publicado por si lo queres bajar
<CarlosNeyPastor> 2, pocos gb es el tal del iso (creo)
<somosbarrigas> no gracias, me gusta que linux no se parezca ni a mac ni a win que sea linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas como yo, a mi me gusta gnome o unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> gnome version classic o unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> unity con la aplicación MyUnity
<somosbarrigas> ahora toy viendo lo del elemantary que me decías
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta "bueno", lo encontré buscando variaciones porque Ubuntu instalado desde una memoria externa (SD) demora mucho en bootear.
<CarlosNeyPastor> (Si algún día lo necesitas hacer LUbuntu funciona 100%)
<somosbarrigas> sí claro
<somosbarrigas> lo he hecho , por ejemplo en la pc de mis viejos (256 ram) instalé Lubuntu alternate cd (era la única posibilidad) y les dejé Openbox con tint2 y nada más para que se manejen con lo mínimo
<somosbarrigas> lo más minimalista que he hecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja
<CarlosNeyPastor> si ¿no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero funciona...
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo instalado en casa Slitaz en una AMD Athlon 366 mhz alquitectura i686
<CarlosNeyPastor> con 32 de ram y 8 de video
<somosbarrigas> slitaz?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.slitaz.org/es/
<ratman> nas
<ratman> hols
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: Hola!
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, saludos
<Ignacio> :)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, buenas!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, saludos
<ubuntero> como va gente.. soy triviox, desde un live cd :P
<Triviox> si, soy yo ;:P,,, aca desde el note.. necesito ayuda,, ahora les explico,,
<ubuntero> estuve cambiando mis particiones para pasar la home de una primaria a una particion logica en una extendida..
<ubuntero> el tema es "informar" a mi fstab del nuevo lugar de la home
<ubuntero> alguien me ayuuda :S?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, virusuy_ \o
<SergioMeneses> virusuy__, ping
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<virusuy__> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> virusuy__, al fin!!!
<SergioMeneses> pero ya es re-noche
<virusuy__> si
<virusuy__> Semana complicada
<SergioMeneses> el otro fds miramos lo de charms
<virusuy__> quedara para la proxima
<SergioMeneses> virusuy__, como todos
<SergioMeneses> ando de muerte y esta semana se viene la uds :S
<virusuy__> es verdad
<virusuy__> es toda la semana, verdad?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy__, si
<SergioMeneses> martes y miercoles
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, zup
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: drinking a shot of tequila right now :D
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, nice plan
<tiagoscd> I sent a photo on facebook yesterday http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417617_10151456214348184_186471964_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> sure :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, aaaa pretty awesome!
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, did you attend the last uds?
<tiagoscd> sure, heheh
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, do you have pictures?
<tiagoscd> yes, I've some photos on my facebook
<tiagoscd> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/76224_10151217564453184_957134596_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/46227_10151219384258184_2033546083_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387702_10151217357928184_715701520_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> and have a lot of photos on my facebook
<tiagoscd> and you, have some photos? :)
<SergioMeneses> aaaa tiagoscd I didt know your irc nickname
<SergioMeneses> lol
<tiagoscd> lol
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I met the guy next to David
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<tiagoscd> ayrton? hehe
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, and you know ursula
<tiagoscd> I met Úrsula before UDS, in a conference on Brazil
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> btw, she wrote to me about an internal problem with ubuntu-br team but she didnt send me the information that I was asking for
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah, I'm leaving the ubuntu-br
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-05
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> saludos
<EduardoR> Hola Naudy 
<EduardoR> Y yo respondiendo media hora después, jeje
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, EduardoR virusuy PabloRubianes \o
<Naudy> saludos EduardoR , SergioMeneses 
<EduardoR> estabamos con los detalles del evento UbuConLA
<EduardoR> en el otro canal, pero terminamos
<EduardoR> Los trámites aburridos, pero que hay que hacer
<EduardoR> papeleos varios
<EduardoR> estamos buscando reconstruir la historia del evento, para presentar a las autoridades
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pero es martes! no son los miercoles?
 * SergioMeneses perdido
<EduardoR> si, esta fue reunion interna
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, huy huy :/
 * SergioMeneses borrando a PabloRubianes y a virusuy del facebook
<EduardoR> estoy haciendo la lista de personas que voy a invitar personalmente a que den charlas, para que no se escondan ;)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: no me tenias, asi que .. tranqui
<SergioMeneses> mmm... a no tengo es a unimix  y a daniel
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, cuando te presentas para la membresia?
<EduardoR> estabamos hablando si tener la historia del evento en la página web o en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, wiki seria mejor
<EduardoR> cuando es la próxima?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, supongo que PabloRubianes sabe
<SergioMeneses> él trabaja con las membresias
<EduardoR> la idea es tener texto para presentar a autoridades, que no saben nada de los detalles nuestros. Ni que es Ubuntu, ni nada, por eso presentar Antecedentes, para mi era mejor en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> 7 de marzo
<EduardoR> pero lo  importante es tenerlo 
<EduardoR> creo que no llego, prefiero enfocarme en otras cosas de la organización
<PabloRubianes> sino la otra es el 4 de abril
<EduardoR> 4 de abril, me gusta mas
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, se puede abrir un espacio como: historial o historico
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi se me ocurre de momento
<SergioMeneses> pero que informacion quieres mantener alli?
<EduardoR> algo elemental, como donde se hizo, lista de charlas
<SergioMeneses> sumale la galeria de imagenes :D
<SergioMeneses> me parece bien
<EduardoR> exacto
<PabloRubianes> igual sigo pensando
<PabloRubianes> que eso es para el wiki
<PabloRubianes> y solo la un resumen por lo del pedido
<PabloRubianes> en la web nada mas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sabes q como dije la wiki me suena mas
<EduardoR> Es un punteo un poco mas extendido que el "RoadMap" de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/
<EduardoR> yo hago un bosquejo y te lo mando. Hoy el sitio está muy pobre, nada le va a sobrar
<EduardoR> Bueno, tengo que salir.
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien me voy
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> estamos en contacto
<EduardoR> bytes!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-06
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, virusuy oigan pelaos me pueden regalar un like en este video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugigEbWxa7E
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sure :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, thanks buddy
<tiagoscd> np :D
<virusuy> tiagoscd: you're from Br right ?
<tiagoscd> virusuy: right
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> and you?
<virusuy> .uy :-)
<tiagoscd> uy I supose?
<tiagoscd> oh nice
<tiagoscd> :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, virusuy and I am from Colombia!
 * SergioMeneses for ever alone
<virusuy> looks like we've one member for each country ATM
<virusuy> br, co, uy
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jejeje here is like an embassy
<SergioMeneses> :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: cool :D
<virusuy> jaja
<SergioMeneses> this is crazy, btw tomorrow uds continues 
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> brb
<tiagoscd> yeah :D uds is being very nice
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, a lot of people dont share that opinion
<tiagoscd> hey guys :)
<tiagoscd> you have the ubuconla logo on svg format?
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I think Pablo have it
<SergioMeneses> has it
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yes, thanks, I'm talking to him
<SergioMeneses> I think he is on Gtlak
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: he will send me the logo at night :)
<tiagoscd> thanks for the tip
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, perfect then
<tiagoscd> :-)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy http://twitter.com/muktware/status/309415292654723072
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, eso paso siempre... no me parece raro... si no les gusta mejor que se vayan
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso mismo dije... 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses PabloRubianes esto es chimento barato de SL
<SergioMeneses> chimento?
<virusuy> escandalo, farandula
<virusuy> DoctorMo habla como si el fuera la pieza clave de Ubuntu, siempre hablo asi
<virusuy> como si su trabajo fuera esencial para los demas 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pues a mi me da embarrada porque jodieron lo q se tenia para este ciclo solo porque si
<PabloRubianes> si las cosas cambian en algun momento van a joder algo... sino nunca cambian
<SergioMeneses> ese PabloRubianes como siempre! jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo para mi casa
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos a la hora de la reunion
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-07
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, CarlosNeyPastor toy con unas cuestiones personales
<PabloRubianes> capaz que llego un caquito tarde a la reunion en #ubuntu-mx
<PabloRubianes> cualquier cosa arranquen sin mi
<EduardoR> hola, yo en otra tambien :)
<PabloRubianes> es en 50 min
<PabloRubianes> asi que creo que me da bien
<PabloRubianes> pero ta por las dudas
<danielmato> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, como vamos
<danielmato> aca SergioMeneses, llegando
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, asi andamos todos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-08
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, CarlosNeyPastor \o\
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan todos?
<magu42> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas magu42 ?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien por aca haciendo algo de testing y escuchando musica
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que andas probando? SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ahorita Lubuntu 13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, bien, cloando un disco para reparar un pc, como para matar el tiempo :P
<magu42> D+
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses: opa!, yo apenas probe 12.10 :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quede con 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ser lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> que tal esta?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, entendible!
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 vos que contas?
<SergioMeneses> la 13.04 es muy buena... aunque todavia no esta en beta
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> sale el 21 de este mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, estoy esperando para la descarga
<magu42> nada nuevo CarlosNeyPastor , en la vuelta nomás
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo instalare para probarlo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero dificil que salga del lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, irceando?
<magu42> webeando un rato ;.)
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa...
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, en la comunidad de ubuntu uruguay de g+ hay una publicacion de un usuario que te puede interesar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora en un rato le voy a contestar
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a descongestionar un poco el trabajo que tengo en casa y lo hago
<magu42> a ver como llego a mi google +  jajaja nunca lo uso
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, pero como ahora seran rolling pues 
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/109498512640192292076
<CarlosNeyPastor> es la primer publicacion que vas a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, el tema es que en el desktop tengo una gt520 que me costo un pulmon hacerla andar y ahora estoy peleando para que me funcione el segundo monitor
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en notebook hago testing en virtual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo uso exclusivamente para trabajar y estudiar
<CarlosNeyPastor> peor lo probare
<CarlosNeyPastor> en algun otro pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> de ahi enadelante: si, el tema es que en el desktop tengo una gt520 es respuesta para SergioMeneses me olvide de mencionar
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, el post de mauricio?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> el mismo magu42 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, mememe
<magu42> puhh  , se mandó el moco de la semana
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<magu42> este botija lo barrió todo estimo
<magu42> andá a saber como instaló , eso nunca lo dicen
<magu42> uh que bol , no había visto los mensajes anteriores CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la descocio
<magu42> jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> una vez levante todo un sistema desde un disco formateado con test disk pero me costo bastante
<CarlosNeyPastor> espero tenga suerte pero esa dificil
<magu42> con las opciones que trae testdisk , y con lo que demostró que sabe , apuesto 10000 a 1 a que no salva nada
 * magu42 maloso
 * CarlosNeyPastor piensa que magu42 tiene razón...
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi habria que ver
<magu42> y....  pa aprender hay que romper algo vio!
<CarlosNeyPastor> primero que nada clonar el disco y trabajar en el clon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> si habre perdido datos aprendiendo yo
<magu42> y yo ni te digo  jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues apredi una palabra magica que me salvo la cabeza
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad una frase
<CarlosNeyPastor> "nene hace respaldos"
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ta
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahora 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo datos en el pc 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el notebook 
<magu42> una vez con el gparted , me confundi y pasé todo un SO por arriba del otro y quedó sgundo en vez de cuarto , no arrancó nunca más obviamente
<CarlosNeyPastor> y un respaldo en el servidor que tengo en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una mejor
<magu42> y demoró como dos horas !!  jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> totalmente novato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> redimencionadno un disco con parted magic, demoro unas 9 o 10 horas reales
<CarlosNeyPastor> redimencine un aparticion y movi la parte qe tenia todos los datos
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues de la redimencion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me leia el disco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> esa estuvo de novela 
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo podia creer despues que me paso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ta
<CarlosNeyPastor> son detalles
<CarlosNeyPastor> menores
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<magu42> asi se aprende . que le vamos a hacer
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, no hay otra
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno, cuando empeze a reparar me compre mi primer pc con todo el esfuerzo del mundo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la desarme y estuve casi un mes para armarla 
<CarlosNeyPastor> armarla que prenda
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> la arme unas 6'00 veces pero no prendia 
<CarlosNeyPastor> otro detalle menor claro
<magu42> era el cablecito ese!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, la compre de segunda mano 
<magu42> si habré roto cosas , ahora toco menos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> le desconecte los cables de la board y despues el de inicio lo meti en el primer luhar que me parecio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo rompi pila ya 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero en linux sigo juganro con el souces.list 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en otros lados con el regedit
<CarlosNeyPastor> y las politicas me estoy metiendo ahor atambien
<magu42> el sources lo tengo respaldado en mi segundo hdd , siempre uso el mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo el que viene 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tengo un respaldo en una nuve para variar un pooc
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, SergioMeneses tengo que salir 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un rato me conecto y seguimos hablando 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, nos vemos
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo grande
<virusuy_> que lindo quedó ubuntuforums
<virusuy_> con la actualizacion de vBulletin
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, link
<virusuy_> www.ubuntuforums.org
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, cuando fue esa actualizacion?
<virusuy_> 1 semana creo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, esta muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> :)
<xunil> hola muy buenos dias
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-09
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, virusuy__ \o
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<Maxi__> Buenas gente, tengo una pregunta, como puedo hacer, en ubuntu 12.04 para que en vez de tomar el microfono como entrada de audio me tome la misma salida, osea un archivo?
<Maxi__> se entendio? :/
<Maxi__> agradeceria si alguien me puede ayudar
<xunil> muy buenasa todos/as
<virusuy__> xunil: buenas
<xunil> que se cuenta virusuy__ 
<virusuy__> aca, con resaca
<virusuy__> por irme a jugar Portal 2 un ratito
<virusuy__> y despues irme a actualizar 2 servidores en la noche en la oficina
<virusuy__> no es facil la vida del sysadmin :-P
<xunil> bueno, mira  yo hasta hace un par de horas andaba con el coco con humareda vinicola aun del mediodia
<virusuy__> opa
<virusuy__> asadility ?
<virusuy__> o solo vino ?
<xunil> por supu  asadito
<xunil> con vino y flia.
<xunil> pero el vino esta vez fue traicionero, y pego
<virusuy__> El vino siempre es traicionero
<virusuy__> pero que rico que es
<virusuy__> hablando de asado, estaria bueno armar un asado de la comunidad, no?
<xunil> si que es rico si..
<xunil> pahh yo ando medio lejos...pero siempre son buenos los asados
<virusuy__> por donde andas?
<xunil> sirven para toda razon social
<xunil> hace unos dias, estaba mirando un blog de una chica de Canelones, que los mencionaba
<xunil> una usuaria de Ubuntu, por supu
<xunil> y me lo anote  para cuando tuviera un rato libre
<xunil> estoy en un pueblo 25 kms al oeste de Valencia capital
<xunil> pueblo este, donde hice que el asado fuera una referencia de fin de semana...juasss
<virusuy__> para
<virusuy__> no estas en uruguay !
<virusuy__> jajaja
<virusuy__> (me fije en tu IP )
<xunil> claaaaaaaaaa..!!
<xunil> canta de primera ..si..si
<virusuy__> jajajaja
<virusuy__> que grande
<virusuy__> hace mucho te fuiste para alla ?
<xunil> pahh  12 años largos ya
<virusuy__> pah, bastante si
<virusuy__> en la crisis del 2002
<virusuy__> por ahi
<virusuy__> 2001
<xunil> me vine bajo la mirada atenta y recomendacion de jorgito batlle
<virusuy__> jajajaj
<xunil> madre mia...hasta ahora de nombrarlo me da cosa
<virusuy__> es verdad que esta complicada la cosa ahora alla ?
<xunil> en realidad fue octubre del 2000
<xunil> si..esta super jodida..pero vamos a ver..
<virusuy__> te volverias ?
<xunil> todo es un circo mediatico..se exagera y si sos inmi (apocope de inmigrante que tenes para toda la vida)
<xunil> siempre la tenemos jodida  
<xunil> pero no, no me vuelvo porque estoy ya aca desde hace mucho, la flia ha echado raices 
<virusuy__> ahh claro
<virusuy__> bueh, no se si es la primrea vez que entras aca
<virusuy__> pero bienvenido,
<virusuy__> te dejo que sigo en la rutina post borrachera
<xunil> ya soy nacionalizado, incluso tengo un nieto español  (tengo 52 tacos ya)
<xunil> ok, pasarla bien che y un gusto
<xunil> ya me pasare por aca en otras asi hablamos un poco de la movida del sof. libre
<xunil> hasta la proxima
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-10
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o\
<xunil> muy buenas tardes a todos/as
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-03
<SergioMeneses> calisto, calisto niavarote Ursinha  PabloRubianes http://ubuconla.org/
<calisto> y ratan disfruta unasemana devacaciones?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-04
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman calisto CarlosNeyPastor buenos dias
<ratman> buenos dias
<ratman> おはようございます
<calisto> buenos dias, ratman que te recontra
<ratman> jajja
<ratman> calisto, solo descandso hoy y ma;ana
<ratman> no me dejaron ir estos dias
<ratman> te lo conteste ayer pero te caias mucho 
<calisto> ok
<calisto> estoy intentando configurar adecuadamente android en un virtualbox
<calisto> que tranzaaaaa
<calisto> con el tema de la resolucion
<ratman> yo intentando con django 
<ratman> jje
<ratman> en la 1.6 
<ratman> lo que si veo que si fuera dise;ador de web me muero de hambre
<calisto> jajaja
<calisto> no es facil
<calisto> hay que leer mucho
<ratman> por suerte encontre un template para django 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> aguante el sl 
<calisto> flask es un microframewark web para python
<calisto> es mas simple de usar
<calisto> le tengo que incar el diente
<ratman> demaciados cambios
<ratman> hay que hacer una asocioacion real de informaticos
<ratman> y exigir jubilacion a los 45
<SergioMeneses> calisto, hazte un tuto de eso :D
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jajajaja 
<ratman> nas magu
<ratman> magu42, 
<magu42> ratman
<magu42> taba en la luna
<magu42> como va?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<ratman> peleando con la web hehee
<magu42> laburas o estás de carnabal?
<ratman> no me dejaron ir 
<magu42> carnaval *
<ratman> mañana laburo
<magu42> esoooo
<ratman> queria laburar toda la semana
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> consegui un template para django
<ratman> pero la verdad es que nos falta un diseñador en el grupo
<magu42> nos faltan tantas cosas 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> con el dominio y el hosting , diseñador se consigue seguro
<magu42> antes  nada
<ratman> hosting es el menor problema
<magu42> sep
<magu42> habrá que esperar las diligencias de pablo
<magu42> por mi parte me puse a probar 14.04 en la mg2
<magu42> funcionar funciona bien , tengo una sobrina usandola desde hace un par de dias
<magu42> onda beta tester  jeje
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> yo solo desde pendrive
<magu42> problema
<magu42> canonical decidio sacar el whitelist del systray
<magu42> se ve que considera que la gente no debe tocar SUS cosas
<magu42> re caliente quedé
<magu42> no se puede poner el icono del thef deterrent en el panel
<magu42> y el ppa de un flaco , no funca en 14.04  hasta ayer al menos
<ratman> esperemos que se arregle
<magu42> canonical no va a hacer nada
<magu42> seguro
<ratman> sino habra que buscar una buelta
<magu42> onda MAC 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> el tda igual queda corriendo y funciona , con el instalador de eduardoR
<magu42> pero no lo ves
<magu42> en /etc/theft deterrent veo los arranques
<ratman> pues seguro que hay algo para tocarle
<magu42> busque un par de dias pero me aburrí
<ratman> jej
 * magu42 cada dia más enamorado de XFCE
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> sirve para todo
<ratman> yo algun dia debere hacer eso 
<ratman> pero soy muy vago
<magu42> desde un debian xfce en un pentium 3 y 4  , hasta un xubuntu 12.04 en un i5 
<magu42> un cañon
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> :-)
 * magu42 va a fundar  xubuntu-uy
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> jee
<ratman> un seg voy al ñoba
<magu42> vaya
<magu42> yo a cenar vuelvo al rato
<ratman> ok
<magu42> volví
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-05
<ratman> :)
<ABRAHAM> hola
<misay> hola, tengo una duda de hardware + kernel
<misay> actualize mi ubuntu 13.10 al kernel 3.13 y no me inicia el xorg cuando lo mando
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-06
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, CarlosNeyPastor reunion de la ubuconla
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-07
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, calisto CarlosNeyPastor como vamos
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-08
<ratman> el 14.04 me explota cuando abro vlc
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-03
<magu42> puros bors  y znc´s  
<magu42> o sea vacio como siempre
<magu42> lun mar  2 23:57:06 UYST 2015
<magu42> bots*
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-04
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> como va
<ratman> bien tirando y por alli 
<magu42> llevandola
<magu42> ya vuelvo
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-05
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:28:39)
<ratman> caida
<magu42> tropezón no es caida
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> estuve prbando el raspberry
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> anda bastante mejor 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> el 2 ?
<magu42> llegó ?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> quad core y 1g de memoria
<magu42> chiche nuevo jeje
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> recien hoy lo pude poner
<magu42> son baratos mismo , para lo que pueden hacer , pero nunca se me ocurri
<magu42> o algo realmente util para hacer con ellos
<ratman> yo voy a ver si hago las pruebas que hice con el otro 
<ratman> ponerle woncloud
<ratman> owncloud
<magu42> tengo
<magu42> nas en mi router
<ratman> magu 
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> se em rompio la wifi del laptop 
<ratman> sabes de alguna externa que ande bien 
<ratman> con linux
<magu42> casi todas
<ratman> yo tengo una tplink 
<ratman> pero no lo hagarra
<magu42> porque no le sacas la de la note por abajo
<magu42> que tplink??
<ratman> pera que la busco 
<magu42> hay un para de chips medio dificiles
<magu42> par*
<ratman> tl-wn822n
<ratman> http://www.tp-link.com/ar/products/details/?model=TL-WN822N
<magu42> que raro es un chip atheros
<magu42> ar9170
<magu42> y va en modo monitor
<ratman> sip no se
<ratman> tengo que ver como arreglo eso 
<ratman> sino el laptop sera a cable
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> el lsusb dice ...
<magu42> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 802.11n [Atheros AR9170]
<magu42> o no lo ve
<ratman> no la tengo conectada
<ratman> estoy por cable
<magu42> cuidado con los cables , tengo cuentos muy curiosos con los cables usb micro usb
<magu42> tengo uno que lo ponés en una compu , haces un lsub y lo ve como dispositivo  jajajaja
<ratman> Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 802.11n [Atheros AR9170]
<magu42> solito
<magu42> entonces anda
<ratman> tal ves le te jodiendo la interna
<ratman> deberia quitarla tal vez
<magu42> The TP-Link TL-WN822N is a WiFi adapter, which is connected to the USB port and is equipped with two external antennas. The adapter exists in two versions. Version 1 uses the Atheros AR9170 chip set while version 2 uses the Atheros AR7010 chip set. Both versions are supported by Linux, since Ubuntu 12.04 completely automatically.
<magu42> sacá la interna primero , para ir descartando , es re facil
<ratman> mañana le quito la interna
<ratman> lo raro es que l tengo apagada
<ratman> con la llave
<magu42> no sirve para nada la llave esa
<magu42> es medio sanata
<magu42> talvez te falte el driver privativo ath9k
<ratman> lo busco 
<magu42> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...true#RTL8192CU
<ratman> los .... me matan la direccion 
<ratman> ejej
<magu42> va flooddddd
<magu42> Here is the solution
<magu42> 1) Download Realtek driver for Linux from Realtek website 
<magu42> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...true#RTL8192CU
<magu42> If above link doesn’t work then search for RTL8192CU driver on Realtek website.
<magu42> 2) Download and install the driver
<magu42> After downloading above driver, unzip it.
<magu42> cd to the folder where you unzipped the driver and run following commands. If you are not root then use sudo before these commands where required.
<magu42> chmod 755 ./install.sh
<magu42> ./install.sh
<magu42> 3) Blacklist existing drivers
<magu42> vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<magu42> At the end add followings
<magu42> blacklist rtl8192cu
<magu42> blacklist rtl8192c_common
<magu42> blacklist rtlwifi
<magu42> 4) Auto load module
<magu42> vi /etc/modules 
<magu42> Add 8192cu at the end of this file.
<magu42> 5) Reboot
<magu42> reboot
<magu42> .
<magu42> .
<magu42> .
<magu42> de acá 
<magu42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158548
<ratman> veamos
<magu42> es raro igual , dicen en otros lados que es enchufar y listo
<ratman> no es una antena portatil que digamos
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> pero tiene buena ganancia
<magu42> hay unas micro que apenas salen de la note , pero no esperes alcanze con ellas
<ratman> voy a probar primero quitr la interna
<magu42> sip
<magu42> yo empezaria por ahi
<ratman> voy a apagarla
<ratman> a ver si puedo 
<magu42> son dos tornillos , daleeee
<ratman> nada
<magu42> que , nada?
<ratman> no va
<ratman> ma;ana sera otro dia
<magu42> un poco más especifico
<ratman> no la agarra 
<ratman> la verdad no ando con la cabeza en ellla 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> hay tarjetas wifi bien baratas que funcionan en cualqiuer cosa
<magu42> esa es medio especial por lo que veo
<ratman> sip vere de buscar una
<ratman> que ande y listo 
<magu42> aca tengo una tl wn-321g 
<magu42> que anda en cualquier cosa
<magu42> y es barata
<magu42> es 54mbps
<magu42> y por supuesto la tl-wn7200nd , que ya estubo conectada en tu note en Colonia y viste que anda sola
<magu42> pero es muy grande
<ratman> boya a buscar alguna de esas
<ratman> la mas chica creo 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> las otras que tengo son siempre con chip realtek 8187  que es el dios wifi
<magu42> la 321 anda solita y es bastante chica
<magu42> aunque yo buscaria una como la interna que tenias
<ratman> es una sony vaio 
<magu42> tas seguro que rompio?  ratman 
<ratman> nose
<ratman> tal vez me la juege a mirar pero como ando ultimamente 
<magu42> no importa . las wifi las compran a otros provedores
<ratman> no quise mirar mucho mas que poner una externa
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> que mejor que distraerse en algo que nos gusta , jeje
<ratman> en este momento creo que el lunes
<ratman> me manda una licencia siquiatrica
<ratman> obligatoria
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> no te hagas
<ratman> el lunes tengo cita 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> y anda a laburar jeje
<ratman> asi que no si no me dicen eso 
<magu42> vos querés irte a boludear con el pi 2 , eso eso eso eso
<ratman> puede 
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> pero pedi la fecha hace 1 mes
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> lo se 
<magu42> me acuerdo 
<ratman> bueno salgo de este y sigo un rato or cel 
<magu42> ok
<ratman> voy al sobre hejeje
<magu42> dale
<magu42> nos leemos
<magu42> ratmandrid
<ratmandrid> Jeje
<ratmandrid> Es raro no chatear por cel
<magu42> que usas en android?
<ratmandrid> Andchat
<magu42> ok
<magu42> buscando jeje
<ratmandrid> No esta tan feo
<ratmandrid> Igual uso un nick distinto
<ratmandrid> No me da para poner el mio
<magu42> jejeje
<ratmandrid> 😀
<ratmandrid> Igual creo que necesito salirme de la locura diaria pie 2 semanas
<magu-droid> Jeje
<magu-droid> Mug limited 
<magu-droid> Pero ta 
<ratmandrid> Hace lo básico
<ratmandrid> Y se ven bien las ventanas para cambiar canal
<magu-droid> Veo
<magu-droid> Dictionaries en ingles
<ratmandrid> A mi me usa el del celular
<ratmandrid> Sino no escribiria tan rápido
<ratmandrid> Y con acentos
<ratmandrid> Jaja
<magu42> a mi me quedó todo en ingles , incluido el diccionario
<ratmandrid> Que raro
<ratmandrid> Voy a dormir nos vemos mañana
<magu-droid> Y no le encuentro como cambiarlo
<magu-droid> Encontré 
<ratmandrid> Jeje
<magu42> el diccionario al menos
<magu42> el resto en inglés no me molesta
<ratmandrid> Algo es algo
<magu42> sep
<magu42> queda instalado
<ratmandrid> Nos vemos
<magu-droid> Androirc le da 10 vueltas 
<magu-droid> good
<magu-droid> que loco
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-08
<magu42> mortadela
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2017-03-08
<magu42> EduardoR, veo que dejaste tu thunderbird  conectado ,   un abrazo!!   
